# Chronic Fatigue syndrome revisited.



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Found this video.

The person featured is Dr Nancy Klimas, an immunologist based in the University of Miami. She's been studying CFS for many years.

http://www.nbc6.net/videostream/10228382/detail.html

In short, the name of "Chronic fatigue syndrome" given to this diease is a misnomer. It should have been called something like "Chronic Neuroinflammatory syndrome" because of the nature of the disease. I said this before here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ation-as-a-cause-of-depression-and-sad-49022/

Basically, a pathogen (viral/bacteria) is causing a low grade chronic inflammation in the brain and CNS. From here, all other symptoms and problems which we experience manifest.

This was also mentioned here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/balance-the-immune-system-th1-th2-53913/

and I first made he connection here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/the-big-picture-53598/

What's interesting is, and I've said this before, when I was using curcumin, I felt better and less fatigued. I used curcumin for many years and I think it was this that allowed me to go back to school. Now that I put these two together, I realize that when I stopped using curcumin, I started feeling ill and tired once again. I know curcumin has anti-inflammatory action but I wonder if it also has anti viral/bacterial action.

All I know is that curcumin was keeping my problems in control, but this is not the point. POint is we have a chronic illness. Arthritis, fibromyalgia, depression, anxiety, thyroid, adrenal, candida gut dysbiosis, low HCL, deficiencies, etc., all these problems can be grouped into one syndrome currently called Chronic fatigue syndrome which is itself caused by a bacterial/viral infection.

I know this is a rather simplistic view of everything and I'm sure there are other factors at play (mercury toxicity, H. pylori, trauma, diet) but this is probably responsible for the bulk of the problems.

Ok. So how is this related to SA? Well, if you have inflammation in your brain and CNS, then the dopaminergic neurons in the mesolimbic and mesocortical pathway (which are found to be dysfunctional in SA patients) won't work as well. This will affect the entire arena of neurotransmitters (GABA, Dopamine, etc..)

We talked about that here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/fish-oil-is-good-for-social-anxiety-but-48907/

Inflammation can damage nerves and neurons and TTFD can possibly repair these.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ncy-dysautonomia-neurodegeneration-sad-50694/


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's the proof. Curcumin inactivates the Epstein barr virus which causes mono. CFS has sometimes been called chronic mononucleosis because of it's association with this virus.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum



> The chemopreventive compound curcumin is an efficient inhibitor of Epstein-Barr virus BZLF1 transcription in Raji DR-LUC cells.


I also found a few other studies supporting this. Garlic would be another good candidate for this.

I wrote a thread about curcumin before

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...er-herb-good-for-depression-48908/#post688971


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like I need to get some Curcumin.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This is a good site that sums it up pretty well.

http://www.ei-resource.org/illness-...tigue-syndrome-cfs-myalgic-encephalopathy-me/

What are other names given to this?

* Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Encephalopathy (M.E.)
* Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome (CFIDS)
* Post Viral Fatigue Syndrome (PVFS)

What could cause this?

* Viral Infection
* Mycoplasma Infection
* Immune or Endocrine Dysfunction
* Autonomic Nervous System Dysfunction
* Environmental Toxins
* Genetic Factors
* Candida Overgrowth/Gut Dysbiosis
* Heavy Metal Sensitivity
* Emotional Stress or Trauma

The recurrent theme here points to a virus/bacteria/chronic infection/immune dysfunction/heavy metals. Any doubts?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a bottle of Doctors Best Curcumin C3 Complex. Ill give it a try.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I really do become more talkative and not quite as withdrawn when I take curcumin it seems so far. Could be a placebo effect, but it does seem to help thus far.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thus the CFS group was statistically more anxious and depressed than the healthy control group

Thus the CFS group had a significantly greater mean percentage of lymphocyte apoptosis than did the healthy comparison group as well as significantly greater mean BCL-2.

http://www.bluepoppy.com/cfwebstorefb/index.cfm/fuseaction/feature.display/feature_id/978/index.cfm

It is the Chinese authors' belief that the above study shows that there is a relationship between CFS, a liver-spleen disharmony, anxiety and depression, and a high rate of lymphocyte apoptosis and BCL-2 expression and that such lymphocyte apoptosis and BCL-2 expression is one of the pathophysiologic mechanisms of this condition. In my own clinical experience, the overwhelming majority of patients that I have seen with CFS have presented a liver-spleen disharmony. Likewise, the overwhelming majority of patients with anxiety and/or depression have also presented a liver-spleen disharmony. This study suggests one effect of this disharmony on cellular immunity.

This is us.


----------

